# It's now Champion Oliver



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Oliver finished his CH on 1/22 winning Winners dog and best of winners for 5 points. He needed 3 but won a 5 pointer. He already had a 5 point win prior with me showing him. My thanks to Mike and Linda Pitts for taking him to the Oakland County KC shows, and their loving care while he was on a brief vacation. There is a live stream for those of you who know how to look for these type things. He's iin ring 10 from the class through picture taking. He is the black parti with the man in the tan jacket.
Oliver is from the Inky/Hank litter previously posted and I love him dearly.:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations, Becky and Oliver!:whoo:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

that is wonderful. Congratulations!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!! You must be so proud!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations to Oliver AND you!!!:whoo:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations! That is a resounding win.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Congratulations to you both! On to Grand Champion??

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great job! Congratulations!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations!
But, you forgot the photos!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah where are the photos?


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

That's exciting, congrats! Yes pictures please....


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! I am adding my request for photos too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, Congrats Champion Oliver!!!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

*Congrats!* :whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!! I know he is very special to you.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Congratulations! Great win.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Good job Oliver and Becky!:whoo:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

When his finish photo comes, I' post it. I don't think I'll go for GCH, have other dogs to show and am not independently wealthy :biggrin1:. Don't hold me to this, though.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't ever remember how to begin a thread, it took me 3 days I think to begin this one. I also can't find the thread I wanted to respond too. A member wondered if her dog had curly hair and wanted pics of my sOX being shown naturally (not ironed). I couldn't find the disc it was on and re-scanned. HELP? from "inept" Becky


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats to you and Oliver! This is great news!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am so pleased Becky!!!! Hugs to Champion Oliver!!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Photo hasn't arrived yet. Proofs did, they were tiny. The photographer sent one of Oliver and one of the winners bitch from the day before instead of 2 Oliver proofs. I have ordered the one (hope they send the right dog and that it's good). The good thing is the Championship certificate came today!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I can't ever remember how to begin a thread, it took me 3 days I think to begin this one. I also can't find the thread I wanted to respond too. A member wondered if her dog had curly hair and wanted pics of my sOX being shown naturally (not ironed). I couldn't find the disc it was on and re-scanned. HELP? from "inept" Becky


 That was me Becky! Are you having problems scanning? or remembering who wanted it.  I think Zoey is getting even waverer She has the type of coat that I'm sure would cord but Ive herd it is bad for them.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

*photo*



Suzi said:


> That was me Becky! Are you having problems scanning? or remembering who wanted it.  I think Zoey is getting even waverer She has the type of coat that I'm sure would cord but Ive herd it is bad for them.


I couldn't remember who to reply to, I'll try to attach a couple of photos if SOX being shown with her hair blown and brushed as best we could. If I find it easily, I'll also include one taken New Years eve with her short hair, though it isn't a clear photo.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Like the photos Becky


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Becky Chittenden said:


> Photo hasn't arrived yet. Proofs did, they were tiny. The photographer sent one of Oliver and one of the winners bitch from the day before instead of 2 Oliver proofs. I have ordered the one (hope they send the right dog and that it's good). The good thing is the Championship certificate came today!


Awesome, Becky! You must be so proud of your boy!!!:whoo:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to post the picture of Sox . I can see from the other picture that he has curly hair I really like it


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

OK, I couldn't add the photo to the brag section but could to the album. If it does't work here, look in my album.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Your Champion looks so proud - and it is well-deserved.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Awww, so cute and black and white, sorry I'm partial! Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks awesome, Becky!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Boy has he turned into a handsome fellow!!! Congrats!!! I could look at him all day.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Boy has he turned into a handsome fellow!!! Congrats!!! I could look at him all day.


 WOW this guy sure is a champion, what a handsome guy, congrats. Eddie


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

That's a really nice win photo Becky...congrats to Oliver and you!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

He is georgous. How old is he now?


----------

